# Trouble finding a word.



## Robert_S (Oct 24, 2013)

purged


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 24, 2013)

Penumbra perhaps?


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 24, 2013)

Believe it or not, it's called a "cone of light."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_cone


----------



## Robert_S (Oct 24, 2013)

purged


----------



## Andyfuji (Oct 24, 2013)

"Beam of light" or "Light beam," maybe?


----------



## Robert_S (Oct 24, 2013)

purged


----------



## WechtleinUns (Oct 25, 2013)

Apparently, it's called a cone of light. Who would have known?


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe use a word like halo to describe its effect, or a similar synonym ? Don't really know besides that.


----------



## Robert_S (Oct 25, 2013)

purged


----------



## tabasco5 (Oct 28, 2013)

It is called a halo when described as the ring of light around the moon.  The moon example may work as a simile if you reckon.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 28, 2013)

Try using this.  It's a reverse dictionary that Inkwellmachine posted awhile back.

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/141820-The-Reverse-Dictionary?highlight=reverse+dictionary


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 28, 2013)

Corona. Aura. Haze. Glow.


----------



## escorial (Oct 28, 2013)

dim light


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 28, 2013)

Light spread or beam spread.

And while I'm at it, it's not worth your life to work in a place like that...


----------



## Robert_S (Oct 28, 2013)

purged


----------

